# Processing the entire memory stick



## pilotdan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

I got caught up in a storm while prospecting, so I came home and starting playing around with memory sticks. 

I removed all the chips with a heat gun and here is what I got. I took a single sided stick with what appears to be gold on the back side. The picture shows the back side and the side that I removed all the chips from.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/Snakemandan/IMG_3181.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/Snakemandan/IMG_3179.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/Snakemandan/IMG_3177.jpg

So now I'm wondering if this is a better way to prepare the sticks? Would this increase the yield? 

I also saved all the components for later processing.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Personally, I would cut the fingers to process them now then keep the memory sticks until I have more. 

Don't forget that when you'll process the memory sticks, you will also dissolve lead which gives toxic salts.


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 16, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Personally, I would cut the fingers to process them now then keep the memory sticks until I have more.
> 
> Don't forget that when you'll process the memory sticks, you will also dissolve lead which gives toxic salts.



Thanks for the response. I have several hundred. If I could find a way to clean the board quickly, would it not be worth processing the entire card? There seems to be quite a bit of gold on the backs of these. 

Are you referring to the lead in the solder?


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes I was referring the lead in the solders.
If you have a few hundreds, then I think you could process them.

And yes, it worth processing them. I taught you just had a few lol.

I think an Acid/Peroxide mix would be best suited for this leach.

But as I said, you should process the fingers separately from the entire board.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 17, 2008)

Try to get yield data from the card (without fingers) I have about 1500 faulty memory modules just like that one. I use their memory chips to fix other memory modules but I have a huge scrap pile.


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotrek said:


> Try to get yield data from the card (without fingers) I have about 1500 faulty memory modules just like that one. I use their memory chips to fix other memory modules but I have a huge scrap pile.



Ok, it will be a little while, I am doing some placer prospecting on a patch I found until the weather gets too hot. I will process them and let you know. 

Also, are there any PM's inside the memory chips or the other components? 

I'm also wonder the about the best way to remove the chips. Maybe cook them in a sand bath? Any ideas?


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 17, 2008)

pilotdan said:


> Gotrek said:
> 
> 
> > Try to get yield data from the card (without fingers) I have about 1500 faulty memory modules just like that one. I use their memory chips to fix other memory modules but I have a huge scrap pile.
> ...



I use an old oven/toaster oven if it's something I don't care about. I set it for about 400 degrees F, put the stuff in there a couple minutes with a tray under, Bang the part or rack hard and everything falls off.

If not I use my desoldering station if it's something I'm going to reuse.

Funny you're waiting for it to cool down I'm waiting for the snow to melt to resume my prospecting duties.


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 24, 2008)

> I use an old oven/toaster oven if it's something I don't care about. I set it for about 400 degrees F, put the stuff in there a couple minutes with a tray under, Bang the part or rack hard and everything falls off.
> 
> If not I use my desoldering station if it's something I'm going to reuse.
> 
> Funny you're waiting for it to cool down I'm waiting for the snow to melt to resume my prospecting duties.



WOW! I picked up an old toaster oven at the local thrift store for 6 bucks. I can't believe how well this works. I got all the chips off of about 7 pounds in a few hours. Thanks so much for the advice. 

Now, I'm wonder what I can do with 3 pounds of memory chips. :roll:


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 24, 2008)

Sell them as recycling to be reused. to Repair other memory chips.


----------



## dukebry (Mar 24, 2008)

Any idea of what kind of yields can be expected from those memory cards?

Thanks.


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 25, 2008)

dukebry said:


> Any idea of what kind of yields can be expected from those memory cards?
> 
> Thanks.



I will process them in a few weeks. I will post the yield with pictures. It will be my first batch so I'm a little nervous about it. :?


----------



## dukebry (Mar 25, 2008)

Great, I'm curious.


----------

